# Len Jenkins



## rfrf (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone have any expierience with Len Jenkins as a dog trainer ?

RFRF


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

Run fast, run very, very fast. I'll let the others comment. I've got nothing good to say, so I will bite my tongue.

For your reading pleasure:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=183510&highlight=jenkins

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=130502&highlight=jenkins

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93334&highlight=jenkins

Do a search in the forum and I am sure you'll find plenty of other good stuff.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

He's the best


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

You didn't buy a dog from him did you? Last I knew he was selling gsp/setters 400.00 best dam dogs he ever breed he said!


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I have and would say to make sure and do your research.:rant:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Vizsla Hunt Dog said:


> Run fast, run very, very fast. I'll let the others comment. I've got nothing good to say, so I will bite my tongue.
> 
> For your reading pleasure:
> 
> ...




A+ post.

It has been a long time since we had a LJ thread ,and I for one have been quite content!!


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

I wish I was a MS member ten years ago. You guys would have saved me alot of money and heart break.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Vizsla Hunt Dog said:


> Run fast, run very, very fast. I'll let the others comment. I've got nothing good to say, so I will bite my tongue.
> 
> For your reading pleasure:
> 
> ...


I don't think I can say it any better...listen to these guys!


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

NEMichsportsman said:


> A+ post.
> 
> It has been a long time since we had a LJ thread ,and I for one have been quite content!!


You're no fun at all, Joel.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Before the lynch mob grows too large I would remind everyone that Len Jenkins has worked tirelessly for many years supporting grouse habitat, management, research and the RGS itself. Over the years Len has had a close association with Andy Ammann, Dan Dessecker from the RGS, the Michigan DNR, Dr Scott Winterstein from Michigan State University who oversaw the Pigeon River grouse study, along with the late Bob Lytle and AL Smith in helping to strongly support grouse and woodcock in Michigan. 

I don't know anything about his dogs, but I have seen his tireless personal efforts and substantial financial contributions first hand. Seems a little strange to me that some of the loudest voices smearing someone on a public forum who has given so much to our sport can't even find it in themselves to support Michigan Sportsman.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

This should get interesting!


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok, was gonna refrain from posting. Not a pointer guy here, have a lab. Few years back took my dog down for a session with Len. He ws very pleasant guy and spent the afternoon with him. He had birds and we got the pup all fired up and lit the furnace in the dog. Other than that, was kinda a waste of time. Not gonna knock the guy, as I said he was nice and did pick up one or two pointers about bird dogs from him, and he did warn me that he was not really a retriever fella, but he had birds and that is what I really needed for the dog.

The dogs he had there, seemed a bit undisciplined and he had quite a few half breeds from accidental pairings and he was trying to unload them. Had a friend of mine get a dog from him and put it through his training. The setter he had, had a good nose....but very undisciplined and was a self hunter that would not retrieve a bird at all. 

Like I said, he was pretty nice to me, and I believe at the time he was still reeling quite a bit from what appeared to be a very emotional divorce. I would say that Len's heart is in the right place, but the surrounding part needs some substantial work, like I said it was a one time experience for me.

I would urge someone to look for more qualified pointer trainers.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I spoke to him briefly at Outdoorama a few years ago. He told me women can't train bird dogs. 

Glad I didn't listen to him.


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

I had a few training sessions with him 12 years ago, back then I didn't know what I know now and I got some good out of it

At the same time I have a very good friend who bought a setter from him and spent a ton on training with him and the dog was a complete wash out, he gave up trying to hunt her after 2 years and Len never made it right.


I know that some times you get a bad dog but, Len sold the dog and a LOT of training and he should have done something


Those are both first hand experinces I do not know anything else about him.

TD


----------



## CampBamf (Jul 25, 2006)

Whoa!!! I bought one of those pointer/setters from LJ about 4 years ago I saw her at the outdoorama. I was told this will be the best hunt'n dog i could dream of, so i bought her for $200 and so far she has around 1500 birds shot over her ( pen raised and wild) She is abosolutly brilliant. 

I have heard the horror stories regarding LJ but what he told me that day was spot on. So if you see a guy hunting with what looks like a dalmation dont stare but you can admire the full game pouch:lol:


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

GSP Gal said:


> He told me women can't train bird dogs.


Maybe he likes men a lot more than women


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Wow, things must have changed. About 15 years ago I took my English pointer to him for lessons which ended up being a group lessons. There were men and women, all of the dogs were upland, setters, GSP, some wirehairs. We all received some personal time along with group time. Len spent time teaching us (owners) how to train and work with our dog and what he felt each dog needed. I had a good time, learned a ton and would go back. There were 12 in the class, did not hear anyone complain or feel cheated in my group.
I have no idea of his breeding program, at the time I was there he had a few English setters, maybe two or three of his personal dogs but there were no mixed breeds. Again, from some of the posts it sounds things may have changed.


----------



## kwas (Nov 17, 2007)

I met him at cobo dog show a month or two ago. My first impression was not so good I felt he was a shister. I saw a demo of his dogs and I was not impressed at all.


----------

